

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (June 2012) - yan

Just the monthly "Who is hiring?" thread. Please include the type of position, visa status, and geographic location.
======
kristjan
San Francisco, CA - <https://singly.com/jobs>: Full-time Platform Engineers
and Lead Developer Evangelist

Hi, HN! Thanks for the nearly 10,000 hits yesterday [1]; that was a blast for
us. Each dollar of the $10,000 prize in our app challenge this weekend [2] is
now dedicated to one of you.

Singly is hiring a lead developer evangelist and horde of generalist engineers
to build a cross-service API that provides merged, normalized and deduplicated
data from all of your personal sources (Facebook, Foursquare, Fitbit, email,
text messages, you name it). We recently closed $7MM in funding, which we're
using to expand the team and ramp up developer outreach, as well as put on
huge events like this weekend. Mega bonus points you've got tons of experience
building or heavily consuming APIs, but if you're smart and like burritos,
let's chat.

Apply through <https://singly.com/jobs> or kristjan@singly.com. Or, just come
hang with us in #singly on irc.freenode.net and at our monthly happy hours
[3].

Happy hunting!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4048324> [2]
<https://singly.com/appchallenge> [3] <http://www.meetup.com/Singly-Happy-
Hour/events/65360972/>

------
johnkoscielak
Mobile Developer

Location: Malvern PA

Job summary:

Us: The emerging technologies group at FIS; the world’s largest global
provider dedicated to banking and payments technologies.

You: Mobile developer, hacker, innovator.

Job: Work with a talented team of architects, U/X engineers and thought
leaders to assist with ongoing proof of concepts and research.

General duties and responsibilities: • Researches, tracks and understands new
technologies to provide technical leadership in developing service
applications and analyzing business requirements as they pertain to intranet
and external Internet-based systems. • Builds applications • Provides written
design documents, test plans and test results. • Manages, develops, integrates
and implements related applications components, including front-end
development, server-side development and database integration. • Plays a
direct role in programming, maintenance, technical support, documentation and
administration of the applications. • Establishes and communicates standards
to manage cost and ensure continuity of applications. • Suggests technical
alternatives and improves/streamlines processes and systems • Completes
project assignments and special projects commensurate with job expectations •
Conducts planning, analysis and forecasting activities to plan projects and
tasks • Performs other related duties as assigned.

Requirements: Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Engineering or a related
discipline; or equivalent combination of education and experience that is
required for the specific job level. Post-graduate education is desired.

ADA Disclaimer: In developing this job description care was taken to include
all competencies needed to successfully perform in this position. However, for
Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) purposes, the essential functions of the
job may or may not have been described for purposes of ADA reasonable
accommodation. All reasonable accommodation requests will be reviewed and
evaluated on a case-by-case basis.

EEO/AA Employer

Please contact John Koscielak at john.koscielak@fisglobal.com

414-357-9199

www.fisglobal.com

------
wuakitv
Wuaki.tv, Barcelona, Spain. <http://jobs.wuaki.tv> : Several open positions:
RoR Developer, DBA, SysAdmin... We are building a Video On Demand Platform for
web and Connected Devices. We have launched in Spain, but we are growing and
expanding the team and project Internationally. We are a young and funny team.
We look for a team builder, with strong knowledge of RoR that will bring more
“power and muscle” to the team. Someone that knows how to deal with pressure
and work with a multidisciplinary team. The position is full-time job in our
Barcelona offices.

------
kingofspain
I think the monthly whoishiring 'bot' will probably be posting this within the
next few hours.

------
coffee
We should keep the thread in the official one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053076>

------
heretohelp
Nutrivise - Mountain View - (full time, intern, frontend)

We're turning the problems of nutrition, health, and weight-control on their
head by inverting the current standard for how software helps people decide
what to eat. Current market solutions are broken and tedious and we're
building a way for people to be healthy and achieve their goals without
preventing people from living their normal day-to-day lives.

We are an engineering driven company of 5 who are very product driven and love
building things that solve peoples' problems. Our stack is Python (Flask) and
MongoDB on the backend and we use a modern combination of HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript on the frontend. People who have portfolios, interesting projects,
or funny little hacks will be noticed the most.

Contact me at the email address in my profile...please include any material
about yourself you like, resume/cv, portfolio, github, past projects, OSS
contributes, anything. Cheers all!

